
High Performance Blockchain - mjgoeke
https://github.com/solana-labs/solana
======
telotortium
Mods: since the URL doesn't indicate which project this is from, could you
modify it to be "Solana: High Performance Blockchain"?

------
mjgoeke
The whitepaper: [http://solana.io/solana-
whitepaper.pdf](http://solana.io/solana-whitepaper.pdf)

